# Walleye Fishing on the Red River



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

I want to get into walleye fishing on the Red River up near Grand Forks this next summer. I'm very experienced fishing the Missouri but not the Red. Everyone up here goes after cats, but I'm a walleye guy and I want to catch some walleyes.
Is there anyone out there that goes after walleyes on the Red all summer long? If so, would you share some experiences and give me some pointers? I know they're there, but what are the best ways to catch them?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't know about catching walleyes all summer long on the Red, but
spring fishing for sure. My friend caught an 11 pounder last spring near one of the dams. I think fishing the dams or culverts is the way to go in the spring on the Red.


----------



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks. I know about the fishing early in the spring but does anybody fish for walleyes in the Red all summer long?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I spent last summer in GF and caught a few fish. The best time to fish for eyes is when it floods in late June and the ******* fill up. Eyes go back in these to feed and you can get almost any boat back in them. That's where it's at after the early stuff by the dams.


----------

